# Landzie Peat Moss & Compost Spreader



## hogmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

I just ordered a Landzie Lawn & Garden Spreader from Amazon - on sale for $249 (free shipping). Regular price is $300, and I've seen comments that they sell out during the season.

Has anyone used this to spread peat moss mixed with a good black topsoil, say a 50-50 mix by volume, after seeding? I was thinking that mix may help keep the peat moss down in rains.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have one, I use it to spread mushroom compost. The 50/50 mix should work just fine as long as the top soil is not clumped and screened pretty well.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

I was looking at Amazon and came across this one for $180 on sale right now, just an FYI for anyone looking as well.

https://www.amazon.com/VEVOR-Compost-Spreader-24-Adjustable/dp/B09L83S51R/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?keywords=peat+moss+spreader&qid=1643655559&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRjg0NVU0VUpKR1JCJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODQyMDY2MzZBU040VFBPSEkwJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTEwNDAzOTQzVFRISkE4N1g4WThLJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Looks basically identical. I'm still trying to justify it if I only use it once, maybe twice a year.

But I have read people use it for sand, 50-50 mixes of compost + sand/topsoil/etc and the key is to make sure the material is dry as possible. I've rented one from HomeDepot before to spread peat moss and it was a dream to spread evenly. It doesn't "fall out" of the holes as fast as you would think and takes some patience walking back/forth a ton. Just helps to know to plan your time once you start using it. It's not like you just fill it up, walk across the lawn once and you'll have a layer. Requires multiple passes, etc but is an amazing tool!


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Been thinking this may be the ticket for overseeing. Mix together with seed in a wheelbarrow then spread with the this. Roll after. Should be even distribution with good seed to soil contact.


----------

